# Honor Ranch Kamloops



## AbdullahD (26 Oct 2016)

http://infotel.ca/newsitem/honour-ranch-near-kamloops-will-provide-refuge-for-those-suffering-after-serving-our-country/it35849



> Honour Ranch near Kamloops will provide refuge for those suffering after serving our country
> By Brendan Kergin
> The Honour Ranch
> The Honour Ranch
> ...



More at link

More at link. I had some Air force guys in my cab and they tipped me off to this. I didn't know were or if I should post it. I think it is cool, lots of help is out there for the guys with ptsd and I will stand  behind or beside each and every one of you, I like to talk so if you want  to chat pm me too... but I have no experience or expertise.

Abdullah


----------



## mariomike (26 Oct 2016)

"Honour Ranch follows Honour House in Vancouver, which opened in November 2010, as a place for first responders and members of Canadian Forces to stay while getting medical help."

See also,

Honour House 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+honour&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=nsoQWJ-TC4aN8Qf2ipCADQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22honour+house%22

https://honourhouse.ca/


----------

